# Who Really Hasn't Influenced Others that We Say Has?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This question could also be phrased, "what in music hasn't really influenced others to compose in a similar way?"

The question came about listening to Ives' "Three Places in New England." 

One might say Ives was an influence, but maybe not in some ways. Maybe others could not compose the kind of music he did because of lack of talent, genius, enthusiasm, mysticism, and so on.


----------

